# RIP Arizona Silverwof



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Daddy Chimo, sister Rayne and Kaylee Cheyenne and I love you more than you will ever know. You know your "other" parents did too. 

2:20 AM May, 7th 2001 - 12:05 PM April 8th, 2009. 

It's never long enough. 








Sweet Angel Girl


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

oh I'm sorry she didn't make it.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm sorry. Poor baby.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh no - that is so sad. I know you're devastated and I'm so sorry for her family...

Run free and healthy sweet girl...


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

Very sorry to hear this. May she rest in peace, and run playfully at the bridge.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Quote:Haemangiosarcoma is an aggressive cancer that can be found anywhere in the body as it arises from blood vessels. It is commonly seen in the heart, *spleen* and liver but can also be found in oral cavities, bones, lung, kidney and brain or on the skin. It is not known what triggers the growth of this type of cancer, though excess sun exposure can cause some of the skin forms of this disease.


Apparently she had a fist size tumor in her spleen which ruptured last night causing her to go into shock. It clotted which is why she improved over night. I took her and her owner to her vet today where they diagnosed the above. Ari was humanely euthanized at 12:05 PM as there was great risk that it could rupture again and she could have a bleed out internally. I haven't been home long but have been hugging her Dad and 2 sisters. 








Sweet Arizona "Ari-mo"


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

aw man, even though it's for the best, it doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry! That's exactly what happened to Basu. I'm glad you all could be there for her in her final moments.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

RIP Ari Girl. 

Run free from the pain and look out after your human.

Val


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry Amaruq.







sweet girl.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

OH NO!!!! Oh no. What a terrible heartbreak. She was still in her prime, wasn't she? 

I was so afraid when I read of her collapse yesterday that it was
hemangio--an evil, invisible, devastating cancer that takes too many of our dogs. It strikes gsd's at a disproportional rate too. It took my Lucy and a good piece of my heart this past Christmas Day.

I am very, very sorry for Ari and her family, such a sudden, tragic loss of their girl. Ari was no doubt given a life of love and care that so few get to have, but it is indeed never long enough.

IT will help that her and Ari's family will understand their grief and offer comfort and support--it's key to lean on folks who know she was not "just a dog, get a new one."

Please let her family know that Ari will be remembered here through your posts and your pics of her relatives.

And Ari--don't let a little black imp steal your tennis balls at the bridge, okay??

Take care Ruq, it really is a difficult time and I send my thoughts and prayers.

Jennifer


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Rayne had come over a little bit ago and did her "huff" in my ear. Her trademark sign of affection. KC then came and butted Rayne out of the way and leaned in for some TLC. Her trademark sign of affection. Chimo came over and flopped his head in my lap and looked up with his warm, gentle, loving and ever so wise eyes. 

We all love you sweet Ari!










Our playful, goofy, lovable daughter, sister and pup!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, I posted in the health thread.

I lost one to this cancer in two days some 9 years ago.
My BoBo got sick suddenly, with the same diagnosis, of February 17 and luckily he was strong enough to survive the surgery. He is fighting right now.
It is such an unfair disease that takes them young and very quickly and that is not really treatable.

Run free sweet Ari, with all the fine canines that were taken from us too soon.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh man that just stinks.







I too lost a GSD to that about 8 years ago. It is just so fast. 

I am so sorry for all of you.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a beautiful girl. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

I am so very sorry. We lost our last Shepherd to cancer in Oct.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear she didn't make it, I was praying she would. My condolences to you, her family, her canine family, and everyone else who loved her. 

Hemangiosarcoma is such a sneaky, deadly form of cancer. I lost Echo (heart) and BoBo (spleen & other organs) to this cancer, Ringer (heart) had it but had many other health issues when he was put down.








Rest in Peace Ari!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

KC and Rayne, I'm sorry to hear of your BIG sister's passing.

Chimo, I'm sorry you lost a daughter.

Ruq, I know how much this must be affecting you too and I'm sorry to hear of Ari's passing. Please pass along my condolences to Suzi as well. I saw the post on Ari this morning and I was hoping for the best. I'm sorry it didn't work out that way. Poor Ari. She was such a sweetie.

Rest in Peace, sweet Ari.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

It just boggles my mind how a beautiful dog (or person for that matter) can have such a horrendously ugly deadly disease running rampant inside and have it not show on the outside until it's to late to do anything about it. It's so wrong, wrong wrong. I am so sorry for your loss. It's not even my dog, I don't even know the dog personally and I'm crying.


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

Nooo............ Not Ari..............
















Ruq, I am so sorry to read this. 
Our deepest sympathy to you and your Paq, and especially to Suzi.
Please give Suzi a special







from us next time you see her, and tell her that we are thinking of her.

Anita


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

(((((( Ruq ))))))) I am so very very sorry. Wishing you some peace and strength during this time. Sweet darling Ari, so lucky to be so very loved.


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

Hugs to Belly rubs to your family


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I am very sad for you on reading this news. She was a lovely dog.

RIP Arizona Silverwolf


----------



## kaylesraven (Jul 2, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear she didn't make it. We lost our heartdog Kayle to HS April 19 of last year. It is an EVIL EVIL cancer.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i'm so sorry.........


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I'm so sorry for the families loss of such a good friend/companion.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Thank you all for your kind comments for Ari. Her siblings and Dad are wondering when I am going to quit jumping every time they sneeze, burp or trip.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry for everyones loss.







Ari


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

We would never forget you Ari on what would have been your 8th Birthday. We love ya middle sister!! 

Love your first human Mom, your fur Dad and sisters.


----------

